# Kingston HyperX Fury 240 GB SSD review



## itsakjt (Jun 11, 2015)

*1. Introduction*

Hi everyone, this time I am reviewing a Solid State Drive(SSD) from Kingston, the Kingston HyperX Fury 240GB SATA III SSD. 

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/341/18496737930_afc3a65c5c_o.jpg

This is a mid-high end SSD and that is evident from the fact that Kingston has marketed under its famous HyperX segment. 

Here is the link to the datasheet of the product(KINGSTON official site) : Kingston HyperX Fury 240 GB SSD.



*2. Unboxing and packaging*

The packaging is simple and looks appealing. The plastic layer is transparent allowing the customer to see how the SSD looks. 

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/349/18684784055_0639eb5433_o.jpg

A product brief is written on the back of the packaging. 

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/387/18497007498_96f2999b32_o.jpg

Unpack the box and you get the Fury SSD in all its glory!

The looks of the SSD is very good and the sticker enhances it even more. 

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/341/18496737930_afc3a65c5c_o.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/314/18658129376_52debd5818_o.jpg

Screw mounting holes are given. Please note that you might need a 2.5" to 3.5" converter as it is not included in the package. 

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/262/18658124956_0e64ef5dbb_o.jpg

The SSD can be taken apart by unscrewing 4 screws to see the PCB and chips but the top label acts as a tamper proof seal and tampering it will make the warranty void. So I could not get an inside scoop. 

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/324/18496726810_536be396c1_o.jpg

SATA connectors are gold plated as usual and are of good quality. 

So that is all for this part. Let us see how this SSD performs in real time. 

*3. Test system:*

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 980BE at 4.1 GHz, NB at 2.8 GHz
Motherboard: ASUS M5A97 R2.0, BIOS ver. 2501
RAMs: Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 1600 MHz 2*4 GB
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Seidon 120V with push pull configuration
Graphics card: Sapphire Radeon R9 270X 2 GB DDR5 VaporX OC with boost
Hard disk/Solid State disk(s): Kingston HyperX 3K 240 GB SSD(OS drive) + Kingston HyperX Fury 240 GB SSD(review sample, courtesy: Kingston Technology India)
Power Supply: Corsair GS 700 2013 edition
Monitor: Dell S2240M
Chassis: Open test bench table
Software: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate x64 Service Pack 1 and all updates till then. 

*4. Real time performance - Benchmarks*

Test method: The performance of the drive was tested with various industry known benchmark software and such that scores can be compared with other sites as well. 

*Software used:*

CrystalDiskMark3.0.3, Anvil's storage utilities(1.1.0), AS SSD Benchmark 1.7.4739.38088, AIDA 64

*AS SSD Benchmark*

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/483/18686757381_a1f1d99d18_o.png

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/386/18498246139_98d2f22520_o.png

The read speeds are good for this drive. However the 4K read speed was not goof. The write speeds are also good but does not reach the advertised speed of 500 MB/s. IOPS is quite good. 

Let's see how the drive performs with some other benchmarking software.

*Anvil's storage utilities benchmark:*

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/518/18684454765_fa294524fc_o.png

Very good performance again in read. And speeds reached as per advertised numbers as well. But the write speeds fail to do that. Though the numbers are not bad there. 

*CrystalDiskMark3 Benchmark*

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/269/18498245619_2d538648a8_o.png

Here again, the read speeds almost touched as that of the advertised 500 MB/s but the write speeds did not. 

*AIDA 64 read benchmark:*

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/547/18498249449_849eed10e3_o.png

Here also, the SSD managed to keep very good numbers for the read performance. 

*Windows boot time:*

Windows was booting in approximately 10 seconds. Time was counted from the instant after POST finished and the motherboard logo went away. 

*5. Summary and conclusion:*

*Pros: *
1. Good build quality
2. Good aesthetics
3. Balanced performance to price ratio, excellent read speeds
4. Three years warranty

*Cons: *
1. Write speeds are okay but does not reach close to what is advertised. 

*Verdict:*
This SSD can be considered as a primary system drive. Being 240 GB in size, it is more than enough to have room for the OS, software and for the gamer, a few games too. Read speeds of 500 MB/s + will make the system nifty and the 3 year warranty will give peace of mind to any customer looking for a long term quality solution. 

Thanks for reading. Hope you like it. Please share your opinions. Suggestions are warmly welcome. 
Last but not the least, I would like to express my thanks to Kingston Technology India and to Social Nirvana for providing me the sample.

About me: A 4th year computer science engineering student with a passion to research on computer hardware and getting the best out of a component at a price.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 11, 2015)

Good review.

But still It can't compare Crucial & Samsung top liners.

I particularly believe that unless you are buying Samsung or Crucial buying SSD is not worth.


----------

